# MAC - Passionately Red (Holiday Viva Glam Lip Palettes) Swatches - Oct 08



## MAC_Whore (Sep 30, 2008)

Place all your *Passionately Red Viva Glam Lip Palette* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Passionately Red Viva Glam Lip Palette discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Passionately Red Viva Glam Lip Palette colour story thread.*


----------



## lara (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Passionately Red Viva Glam Lip Palette Swatches - Nov 08*





*Viva Glam II* lipstick.


----------



## CaliCosmetics (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Passionately Red Viva Glam Lip Palette Swatches - Nov 08*

Swatches on NW25 skin





Passionately Red: Viva Glam 3 Palette








Swatches of Both: Poppy on Bottom, Viva Glam 3 on top


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 24, 2008)

these pics are taken in natural light:











the box on the right is the package for the VG lip palettes (this pic is taken with flash):





the two outer palettes are the VG lip palettes closed:


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 25, 2008)

all lip swatches are done on highly pigmented lips.

from the viva glam cool lips palette (with flash):










swatches done on NC25 skin (with flash), from left to right - VG VI gloss, VG II l/s, VG IV l/s:






from the viva glam warm lips palette (with flash):


----------



## Meryl (Oct 30, 2008)

The first picture shows *Passionately Red/Viva Glam - 3 Warm Lips.*

The second picture, *Passionately Red/Viva Glam - 3 Warm Lips * is on the right and compared to Intriguing Scarlet - 3 Cool Pink Lips 

The third picture shows *Passionately Red/Viva Glam:3 Cool Lips *and *Passionately Red/Viva Glam: 3 Warm Lips* - side by side.

_*Clickable thumbnails:*_


----------

